# HMPK FEM X DOUBLE TAIL MALE



## Rish08 (Apr 6, 2021)

HMPK FEM X DOUBLE TAIL MALE


what can be the result? 😅


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Rish08 said:


> HMPK FEM X DOUBLE TAIL MALE
> 
> 
> what can be the result? 😅


You might have to wait until you breed and post pictures of the fry!


----------



## Sanaltp (Apr 29, 2021)

Male dthm? Or dtpk?


----------

